# **Kirkland vs Canelo OFFICIAL PREDICTION thread**



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I want to hear it from the CHB experts... Get your predictions in. This should be a barn burner while it lasts

:cheers:happy


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Canelo wins by KO all day long...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I think Canelo stops him late, kinda how he stopped Angulo. Canelo's stamina will have to be at 110% though, I rewatched the Kirkland vs Tapia fight, Tapia was doing fine until he dropped his output, Kirkland came in and put a beating on him. Canelo will need the stamina to throw non-stop until Kirkland gets stopped.

This shit is gonna be dope.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo within 6.

Canelo can box of the back foot if pressured and utilise his sharp, combination punching when Kirkland is stationary. Maybe if Kirkland can last late he can find some success but I can't see a KO and think even if it goes late the gulf in skills see's Canelo through to a comfortable decision.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/01/kirkland-close-to-200-pounds-says-rafael/

Kirkland is close to 200 lbs.

That's a 45 pound cut in a few months. I really can't make my prediction until I confirm if he's with Wolfe or not


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/01/kirkland-close-to-200-pounds-says-rafael/
> 
> Kirkland is close to 200 lbs.
> 
> That's a 45 pound cut in a few months. I really can't make my prediction until I confirm if he's with Wolfe or not


Saul stops him faster than he did Alfredo


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Canelo stops him quick. James won't train right.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I've covered Kirkland's "training camp" in another thread. First, he started camp without a trainer. Secondly, he's massively overweight. From what it sounds like, it's a Rios/Alvarado: 3 all over again.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I only see Kirkland winning this fight if he catches Canelo early


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Canelo UD


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

kirkland off for 18 months and has to drop 45 lbs. 

I'm going for Canelo KO early


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

My official prediction is that Kirkland realizes he'll never get down to the contracted weight and "gets injured" at some point during the build up to cancel the fight.

If he does make it to the fight without Ann Wolfe, he gets KO'd in 2.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Kirkland was losing this fight in shape or not... Now it's a no brainer.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I see absolutely no way how canelo can win.

<insert retarded kid drawings using paint on WindowsOS>

-Bogotard


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Canelo UD


This


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo UD, safest bet in sports


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> My official prediction is that Kirkland realizes he'll never get down to the contracted weight and "gets injured" at some point during the build up to cancel the fight.
> 
> If he does make it to the fight without Ann Wolfe, he gets KO'd in 2.


This seems very likely and would not surprise me at all. Alvarez by ko in the first half


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kirkland has been off forever. He started camp without a trainer, and most likely won't have Wolfe. He's got 45 pounds to drop. 

If someone thinks Kirkland is going to win with those odds they've lost it, or definitely know something we don't.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Doc said:


> I see absolutely no way how canelo can win.
> 
> <insert retarded kid drawings using paint on WindowsOS>
> 
> -Bogotard







Cool vid here if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Canelo by KO inside 5 rounds. I just don't get why people hype Kirkland so much.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Kirkland said he's looking at having a power house staff/corner for the Alvarez fight, etc. To hell with that if Wolfe isn't in his corner.

I remember he did an interview after either after the Tapia fight or Angulo fight where he said he would NEVER leave Anne Wolfe. He should stick to it.

"Took his nuts, now you gotta take his heart". 

- Anne Wolfe


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Canelo by KO inside 5 rounds. I just don't get why people hype Kirkland so much.


because a prepared and hungry james kirkland is an absolute fuken bad azz with ko power in both hands

beat down a prime angulo far worse and far quicker than both lara and canelo, when he was already kirklands leftovers

the kirkland that put tapia in the hospital wouldve beat the shit out of the floyd that struggled with 147 maidana


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> because a prepared and hungry james kirkland is an absolute fuken bad azz with ko power in both hands
> 
> beat down a prime angulo far worse and far quicker than both lara and canelo, when he was already kirklands leftovers
> 
> the kirkland that put tapia in the hospital wouldve beat the shit out of the floyd that struggled with 147 maidana


This post proves that you just don't know much of anything. All of the dogshit you spew in other threads is pale compared to this. How did Kirkland beat Angulo "far worse" than Canelo? Kirkland was KD'd and rocked a few times, Canelo made Angulo into a literal punching bag.

As usual, you just don't understand boxing. The Kirkland that fought Tapia is fucking HORRIBLE. The only fighters that Kirkland is effective against are Tapia/Rios/Alvarado type guys - that's it. You just can't comprehend that and I kind of feel sorry for that


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Cool vid here if you haven't seen it.


Great video man, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Canelo "The New Froch" Alvarez by KO, WHO NECKS


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This post proves that you just don't know much of anything. All of the dogshit you spew in other threads is pale compared to this. How did Kirkland beat Angulo "far worse" than Canelo? Kirkland was KD'd and rocked a few times, Canelo made Angulo into a literal punching bag.
> 
> As usual, youjust don't understand boxing. The Kirkland that fought Tapia is fucking HORRIBLE. The only fighters that Kirkland is effective against are Tapia/Rios/Alvarado type guys - that's it. You just can't comprehend that and I kind of feel sorry for that


this coming from a guy that said nbc was going to give a free interview to floyd mayweather during their halftime super bowl to promote his pacqiauo fight? in all likelihood a minimum three minute interview valued at 25mm for free?

the only thing that i dont understand is how anyone(even the dumbest flomo) could be so idiotic to think that nbc would give away free time to their cbs/showtime rival in the biggest sporting event of the year

by the way, im sure that 99 percent of the non-flomo knowledgeable guys here on chb would recognize marcos maidana as simply a smaller version of james kirkland. and are you seriously comparing joel julio to tapia/rios and alvarado? unbelievable your ignorance

regarding the comparason between canelo and kirkland fights with angulo, who did angulo contest his stoppage against, canelo or james? where angulo was last seen not even knowing where he was at against kirkland yet asking for more against canelo?











http://sports.yahoo.com/news/contro...win-over-alfredo-angulo-064246735-boxing.html

i dont ever remember hearing the words "con controversia" regarding kirklands beat down of angulo nor the fact that it took 295 canelo landed punches to do what james did, decisively with no argument from angulo, in 206 landed punches

_*"Wonderful stoppage," noted HBO commentator Roy Jones Jr.. "A man's life was at stake, totally agree, Roy," noted HBO Commentator Max Kellerman. "Yes it was," replied Roy Jones Jr. At the end of the bout, after taking a beating on the ropes, Angulo's hand's were down, trying to grab the top rope with his right hand, staggering backwards and out of it, beaten and no longer able to defend himself, forcing the stoppage at 2:01 of the sixth by referee Johnny Callas.

*_funny, i dont ever remember anyone saying angulos "life was at stake" in the canelo fight. kirkland beat the life out of angulo whereas canelo threw everything but the kitchen sink at alfredo and angulo was still standing...asking for more. the only thing angulo was asking at the end of the kirkland fight was where the fuk he was at.

you flomos, you just continue to get your heads chopped off @*MEXAMELAC*


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

http://www.thesweetscience.com/foru...ing-Like-Kirkland-Will-Be-Training-With-Wolfe



> I checked in with Kirklandâ€™s manager, high powered attorney Mike Miller. The TX-based counselor told me itâ€™s looking like, were he a betting man, that Kirkland and Wolfe will be together for this bout. Nothing certain, but thatâ€™s the way itâ€™s looking. So, adjust the odds in your head. Kirkland with Wolfe is a different deal than Kirkland with anyone else. She knows how to press his buttons the right way, and get the most out of him. Oh and also, anyone worring about Kirklandâ€™s weight; kid has a bunch of time to get to 155. Heâ€™s on it now, treating the fridge like a foe, Iâ€™m told, so his weight should be no issue.
> HBO will show the fight, promoted by Oscar De La Hoyaâ€™s Golden Boy Promotions.
> Follow Woods on Twitter. https://twitter.com/i/notifications


Gonna wait to make a prediction until this corner situation is resolved.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

quincy k said:


> this coming from a guy that said nbc was going to give a free interview to floyd mayweather during their halftime super bowl to promote his pacqiauo fight? in all likelihood a minimum three minute interview valued at 25mm for free?
> 
> the only thing that i dont understand is how anyone(even the dumbest flomo) could be so idiotic to think that nbc would give away free time to their cbs/showtime rival in the biggest sporting event of the year
> 
> ...


I like Canelo but Kirkland did beat Angulo pretty bad. He was basically knocked out standing up. Angulo took some massive shots from Kirkland and was wasted after he tried to stop Kirkland in the first Rd. Kirkland survived and really fucked Angulo up. With a guy like Angulo, you need to stop the fight for him or he'll fight until you kill him.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> My official prediction is that Kirkland realizes he'll never get down to the contracted weight and "gets injured" at some point during the build up to cancel the fight.
> .


Kirkland knows this might be his last chance at a big fight, he's going to do everything in his power to make it to that ring.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Kirkland knows this might be his last chance at a big fight, he's going to do everything in his power to make it to that ring.


I like Kirkland, but you never know with him. The guy is honestly probably the dumbest man in boxing. I hope I'm wrong, and he puts on a hell of a performance even with all these faults looming over this fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Canelo will win, probably by stoppage.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

My on record prediction:

With Wolfe: James Kirkland Wins via TKO 10th round corner stoppage

Without Wolfe: Canelo wins via 6 round TKO ref stoppage

Book it :hammer


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Kirkland's power will make this fight interesting, but Wolfe or no Wolfe, this fight lasts as long as Canelo wants it to.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Kirkland is overweight, coming off a long layoff, and has no Ann Wolfe. I can't see how you can give him a shot of winning this.

It's going to be Canelo - Anglo all over again only Kirkland doesn't have the chin so won't last as long.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Canelo within 3 rounds


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

If Kirkland can make it to round 3-4, then I think he can give Alvarez a serious run for his money. Kirkland hits a ton with both hands, and has an aggressive style the young Alvarez is yet to encounter. I think this long layoff will be a major problem though.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Kirkland might not make it out of the 3rd round. Shit, this might be Rios-Alvarado III all over again.

Kirkland officially dropped Anne Wolfe and is heading into the biggest fight of his life with a team of NBA strength and conditioning coach's and God knows who else. He deserves everything that's getting ready to come to him for being the biggest fucking dumbass in the HISTORY of boxing. This retarded motherfucker made me support him as a fan and hype his name this long to get to the biggest stage of his career and blow it for the 3rd time. stupid stupid stupid...

Kirkland is the type to get his ass kicked on May 2nd then go running back to Anne Wolfe... Whatever since that makes

http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/...arrior-drops-Ann-Wolf,-hires-relative-unknown

While most boxing experts believe former Women's Boxing great Ann Wolfe would be the most logical choice in preparing perennial Super Welterweight contender James Kirkland for his biggest assignment to date, Canelo Alvarez on May 2, the proud "Mandingo Warrior" has chosen a crew of relative unknowns to head his grueling, ten-week training camp in San Antonio, Texas.

*It's been confirmed to FightSaga.com that Las Vegas based trainer and former prizefighter Gerald Tucker will be Kirkland's "chief second" for the highly anticipated battle with the Mexican favorite.*

The 30 year old contender will also be working with strength and conditioning expert Bremond "Bay Bay" McClinton, and aspiring, young fight coach Rick Morones Jr., while working at two Alamo City based facilities, "All Sports Speed and Conditioning" and "Team Morones Boxing Club".

Although the maneuver will undoubtedly be a huge shock to most fight fans and boxing experts, the thirteen year professional wanted to begin the latest chapter in his "eventful" fight career with some new faces in his corner.

Despite remaining undefeated under the tutelage of the five-time women's world champion, Kirkland's relationship with Wolfe has been volatile at times, and was deemed by the hard punching Junior Middleweight to be less than conducive for appropriate mental and physical preparation at this stage in his career.

And while McClinton brings years of experience to the Austin, Texas native's camp, working extensively with five-time NBA Champion San Antonio Spurs throughout his professional career as a strength and conditioning coach, the 75 day camp will mark Gerald Tucker's maiden voyage in the deep waters of boxing's biggest stage.

*The Ohio born prizefighter/trainer predominately trains amateurs and young professionals out of 50 Cent's gym in Las Vegas, Nevada, and has never been faced with an assignment as challenging as the former two-time 154 pound champion, Canelo Alvarez.*

Will Kirkland's "new crew" provide a recipe for success against the explosive, counter-puncher from Mexico, or will the task at hand prove to be too much for the relatively inexperienced Gerald Tucker Sr.?

The truth always reveals itself in the ring. Fight fans will find out on May 2nd - See more at: http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/5271-Canelo-Alvarez-vs-James-Kirkland-Mandingo-Warrior-drops-Ann-Wolf,-hires-relative-unknown#sthash.NEsIivGh.dpuf


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Canelo in rd 5


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kirkland is coming off a long layoff. The Carlos Molina fight was 3 years ago and he's had 1 fight since. And he's training himself with no Anne Woulfe. 

Canelo stops him early


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Alvarez wins it by stoppage for me. I think he will be patient early on as Kirkland will come trying for the big KO. Alvarez can take a shot if he has to and I just think he starts to wear Kirkland down from 3 onwards. If I were going to pick a chance for Kirkland it`s that Alvarez might be over confident and a bit complacent. I don`t see it though,too much is on the line to look anything other than good. 

Alvarez TKO 5


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

No Anne Wolfe

Canelo by KO early, think Canelo lands a brutal uppercut to end it


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I may be wrong, but after watching all the videos leading into this fight, Kirkland's corner is trying to turn him into a boxer; not the dog he is by nature....

My heart is with Kirkland, but my head is with Canelo.

If the Kirkland I know shows up (i.e. the beast, dog, relentlessly hunt you down and take your head off, etc), Kirk should win via 8th round TKO.... Canelo should have his moments obviously.

But I've never seen Kirkland under this team, so I really don't know what to expect. We all know about the Ishida fight. That same Kirkland can't show up. If he does, Kirk gets beat down.

For the life of me, I still don't know why he left Wolfe smdh


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Canelo by TKO or KO by round 5


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I actually think Canelo is a very good fighter. I give him more credit than most, but Kirkland is another breed of crazy I think he gets rocked a few times but stops Canelo in the 6th. FOTY candidate.

I expect to see this eventually..

via Imgflip GIF Maker


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Canelo will win but I'm rooting for Kirkland. He literally has every conceivable disadvantage. Only thing he's got on his side is that he's crazy and throws punches in bunches. Hopefully it's what Provo v Matthysse was supposed to be.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Canelo doesn't take him out in Round 1 - 3, Kirkland will KO him.
my head says Canelo Ko 1
My heart says Kirkland KO6


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah I'm actually starting to think Kirkland...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

This is going the same way Canelo Angulo went. Canelo gonna beat that ass until its stopped. Nelo a G.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Canelo 4-9 TKO.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Alvarez UD


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Alvarez by stoppage middle rounds, but he will be on the floor and in dire straits a few times before getting there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Alvarez by stoppage middle rounds, but he will be on the floor and in dire straits a few times before getting there.


If Kirkland hurts Canelo.
Big if
If he hurts him, Canelo isn't surviving.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm a big fan of James but I can only see Canelo rising to the occasion. TKO11.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

Canelo by KO rd 8-9


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd rather not. I'm like 0-2 when it comes to betting against Canelo. 

The closer this fight gets, though, the more I'm thinking Kirkland. He's looking beastly under that Memo "supplemental plan." :hey

I haven't seen any training videos, though. If Kirkland starts trying to box instead of doing what he did to Tapia, he's going to lose. I might start looking up some of his stuff to see where he's at. Shit, a lot of people overlooked Alvarado's training videos thinking "he always looks that bad in training."


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Canelo inside 9 or 10 rounds. Kirklan will come to fight and make interesting for awhile but Canelos body/head combination punching will put an end to this.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

kirkland is not going to box and jab hes going to brawl

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...eady-to-brawl-with-rising-star-canelo-alvarez

One of the thing Morones mentioned in a recent press release (viaBadLeftHook.com) was jabbing. He also said he was helping improve Kirkland's defense. 
If youâ€™ve seen Kirkland fight before, though, you know heâ€™s not really known for either of those things. To his credit, he was noncommittal about Moronesâ€™ comments, perhaps signaling heâ€™s a fighter who already knows and accepts what he is really all about: action.


In fact, Kirkland laughed at me when I asked him if he would throw a lot of jabs against Alvarez.
â€œIâ€™ll put it like this: I have a game plan. I donâ€™ t need to go back and forth as far as what my trainer may have said. At end of the day, Iâ€™m just focused on the fight and not what people expect to see but what will be seen.â€


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo will win a wide UD. Kirkland is at a disadvantage in every conceivable category.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Canelo will win a wide UD. Kirkland is at a disadvantage in every conceivable category.


kirkland has better power, better cardio and at the least equal foot work


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> kirkland has better power, better cardio and at the least equal foot work


 I agree with power and cardio. I should change my statement.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> I agree with power and cardio. I should change my statement.


i was going to say foot work as well but canelo showed an improvement in his last fight against angulo along with his better cardio.

the canelo that fought mosely, trout and floyd had very slow feet. austin throwing down on him in the sixth round with canelo trapped on the ropes was pretty bad.

even with the seventh round knock down that was arguably the most dominant round in the fight by either fighter


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Nobuhiro had red hair in his fight with Kirkland, Canelo will strike fear in his face with hard counters and left hooks to the body

but really kirkland looked pretty bad agaist tapia and will be there for canelo all night


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo easy stpppage. There are levels in boxing and Kirkland is clearly a level below Canelo.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo via KO or TKO


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo T/KO Early-mid rounds.

Or it gets VERY interesting late, if Canelo gasses Kirkland will rape him. :lol:


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't see Canelo losing this. Not having Wolfe in Kirkland's corner is going to be a huge mistake for him.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo mid round tko probably stoppage as Kirkland will have top much heart to give up with the punches canelo will be landing all night the ref will intervene and Kirkland will protest.

Hopefully we get a neutral ref who will let them go to war and take all punishment until someone voluntary lays down or gives up.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Off topic, but does anyone else get the feeling that Clottey has been put on the undercard as a 'plan B'? So like if a bigger fight can't be made (Cotto, for example) that Canelo will fight Clottey in his next fight?


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Off topic, but does anyone else get the feeling that Clottey has been put on the undercard as a 'plan B'? So like if a bigger fight can't be made (Cotto, for example) that Canelo will fight Clottey in his next fight?


Shit, haven't heard that name in a long time


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

kirkland 14 days out


__
http://instagr.am/p/12KPfqxm1K/

six days out


__
http://instagr.am/p/2IQ29yxm7N/


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> kirkland 14 days out
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Wholy frijoles, that right there is a dedicated Kirkland. Dude is looking cut the fuck up..

He ain't kidding a determined in shape Kirkland is a monster he knows this is the biggest fight of his career and looks to have prepared for it.

Ugh oh, might be a little worried now..

How are the bets going compadre? Betting on Kirkland?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Wholy frijoles, that right there is a dedicated Kirkland. Dude is looking cut the fuck up..
> 
> He ain't kidding a determined in shape Kirkland is a monster he knows this is the biggest fight of his career and looks to have prepared for it.
> 
> ...


its questionable risk management on gbps part. not even ppv, which this fight couldve been if kirkland wouldve kod a trout or vanes. now theyre stuck facing a dangerous and hungry fighter in a lose/lose situation. even if canelo kos james early on a counter hook hell get no credit. worse case canelo gets caught throwing a wide hook against kirklands straight left and gets into a war and damaged or even kod...a much more likely scenario than the alvarez -600 suggests.

kudos for canelo being a complete stud for taking this fight

im sure that angulo looks back on his career and wish his fight with kirkland never happened.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> Canelo mid round tko probably stoppage as Kirkland will have top much heart to give up with the punches canelo will be landing all night the ref will intervene and Kirkland will protest.
> 
> Hopefully we get a neutral ref who will let them go to war and take all punishment until someone voluntary lays down or gives up.


Steve Smoger will suffice


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Canelo UD


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Canelo UD or Canelo TKO 10th round.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

A knockout is going to happen in a way or another, I hope James pulls this off, but I feel that we could have a beating almost as bad as the Angulo one (I mean Canelo vs Angulo one).


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Kirkland's padwork is terrible.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Kirkland's padwork is terrible.


He's just not a good boxer imo.

Ferocious, strong and a brawler, but not a good boxer.

Fun to watch though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn James is only in his early 30s.
He is slurring heavily.
His southern drawl covers it partially, but his speech is gone completely.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn James is only in his early 30s.
> He is slurring heavily.
> His southern drawl covers it partially, but his speech is gone completely.


the video is not available in mexico

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/5/5...-james-kirkland-promises-aggression-and-blood

its only a three minute video but he seems okay here. cognizant and coherent


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo TKO5


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

quincy k said:


> the video is not available in mexico
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/5/5...-james-kirkland-promises-aggression-and-blood
> 
> its only a three minute video but he seems okay here. cognizant and coherent


Full episode, is watchable here in Mty...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Full episode, is watchable here in Mty...


thanks

james looked as if he was slurring in the first part of the interview but when you watch it again it looks like part of the right side of his mouth is closed to his lips being dried. the rest of the interview, he appears to be okay

fuken monterrey. best five years of my life was spent there. lived in the colonia del valle

calle villagran, la matraca, casino royale, infinito, all the mp's.

what an absolute great fuken town.

world class city with third world country pricing


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

quincy k said:


> fuken monterrey. best five years of my life was spent there. lived in the colonia del valle
> 
> calle villagran, la matraca, casino royale, infinito, all the mp's.
> 
> ...


Ahuevo! :cheers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Canelo in 5.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

We need an interview from Angulo since he fought Canelo and Kirkland so he can give his take on who wins


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

After months of deliberation, here it is folks. I'm going with my gut over my brain. Yes, Kirkland is a slow starter. Yes, he's going into the biggest fight of his life without Anne Wolfe.... BUT, once that chooo chooo train gets warmed up, Kirkland's nuts and guts will overcome anything the ginger throws his way after the 3rd round.

My official prediction is Kirkland KO 10th round in a thriller

Look for Kirkland's straight left to the body and right hook to the head to be the deal breakers for Canelo.... Either Canelo will take a knee or the ref will stop it on the feet


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo better come out and stop him early, if he doesn't stop Kirkland within 3 rounds, he's in trouble. I say that because by round 3 Canelo will have hit him with everything he's got, if he hasn't stopped him by then Kirkland is going to turn up the heat to a degree Canelo hasn't seen before.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Canelo better come out and stop him early, if he doesn't stop Kirkland within 3 rounds, he's in trouble. I say that because by round 3 Canelo will have hit him with everything he's got, if he hasn't stopped him by then Kirkland is going to turn up the heat to a degree Canelo hasn't seen before.


Canelo can go hard for more then 3 rounds specially against an open fighter like Kirkland..

Expect to see a masterful boxing display mixed with some great a Mexican warrior action with chest pumping by canelo and unleashing combos on Kirkland made of pure brilliance.


----------



## Reidy (May 6, 2015)

I really like Kirklands chances if he's in shape and focused, that being said I think he would need to come through the early fire to get there. Can't see this going to the score cards, Canelo early or Kirkland late is my prediction.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Kirkland under Wolfe would've destroyed Canelo late.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> After months of deliberation, here it is folks. I'm going with my gut over my brain. Yes, Kirkland is a slow starter. Yes, he's going into the biggest fight of his life without Anne Wolfe.... BUT, once that chooo chooo train gets warmed up, Kirkland's nuts and guts will overcome anything the ginger throws his way after the 3rd round.
> 
> My official prediction is Kirkland KO 10th round in a thriller
> 
> Look for Kirkland's straight left to the body and right hook to the head to be the deal breakers for Canelo.... Either Canelo will take a knee or the ref will stop it on the feet


im thinking about playing kirkland and hedging the bet with the under 9.5 rounds in case james is caught early or just live betting it after the first two rounds. if james can survive the first six to nine minutes of action hes got a good shot of winning this fight by outworking canelo.

lara, trout and the washed-up version of angulo were not punchers so well see how he responds when he starts getting hit by a puncher like kirkland


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Kirkland under Wolfe would've destroyed Canelo late.


im starting to think that the kirkland/annwolfe thing is blown out of proportion. wolfe was a motivator and not much else. she did absolutely nothing on kirklands defense which is his problem because of his questionable punch resistance. he was still wide open for tapia counter hooks

also, watch the hbo video. james hates ann wolfe and did not even want to talk about the topic. he even used foul language when referring to the subject which he never used throughout the video


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> *im starting to think that the kirkland/annwolfe thing is blown out of proportion*. wolfe was a motivator and not much else. she did absolutely nothing on kirklands defense which is his problem because of his questionable punch resistance. he was still wide open for tapia counter hooks


Agreed, Kirkland was losing most of the rounds against Molina before the controversial ending even though he had Wolfe in his corner.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Agreed, Kirkland was losing most of the rounds against Molina before the controversial ending even though he had Wolfe in his corner.


not really fair to wolfe as kirkland suffered two tears in his right shoulder that required surgery immediately after the fight.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Kirkland KO7


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im starting to think that the kirkland/annwolfe thing is blown out of proportion. wolfe was a motivator and not much else. she did absolutely nothing on kirklands defense which is his problem because of his questionable punch resistance. he was still wide open for tapia counter hooks
> 
> also, watch the hbo video. james hates ann wolfe and did not even want to talk about the topic. he even used foul language when referring to the subject which he never used throughout the video


I disagree.

Although Wolfe didn't help Kirkland dodge punches, she DEFINITELY increased his punch resistance. For instance, who would you say hits harder between Vera, Joel Julio, Angulo or Ishida?

If you know like I know, Ishida hits the lightest out of those mentioned above.

If Wolfe isn't in Kirkland's corner and put him through such rigorous training, Kirkland gets flatlined by the first clean punch that lands by Angulo. Now before people say "Angulo punched himself out", they need to remember that if Ishida dropped Kirkland with that jab, Kirkland should've been stretched stiff by the first overhand right that Angulo landed that dropped Kirkland. Kirkland should've never made it back to his feet in the first round without Wolfe.

Also, a lot of people don't realize this, but cardio/endurance actually increases your punch resistance and recovery. Wolfe's high intensity training definitely helped Kirkland's punch resistance and ability to recover when he was hurt. In fact, without Wolfe, I'm not too sure the Kirkland that fought Ishida makes it out the first few minutes against Tapia.

I guess we'll find out this weekend.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im thinking about playing kirkland and hedging the bet with the under 9.5 rounds in case james is caught early or just live betting it after the first two rounds. if james can survive the first six to nine minutes of action hes got a good shot of winning this fight by outworking canelo.
> 
> lara, trout and the washed-up version of angulo were not punchers so well see how he responds when he starts getting hit by a puncher like kirkland


I don't know enough about betting to speak intelligently with you on the subject


----------



## Reidy (May 6, 2015)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Although Wolfe didn't help Kirkland dodge punches, she DEFINITELY increased his punch resistance. For instance, who would you say hits harder between Vera, Joel Julio, Angulo or Ishida?
> 
> ...


Good points, some of that 'training' Wolfe put him through was borderline torture, had to make a difference to his punch resistance.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Kirkland under Wolfe would've destroyed Canelo late.


Wolfe said on 24/7 that Kirklands coach better get James ready because that redhead motherfucker can fight :rofl


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Although Wolfe didn't help Kirkland dodge punches, she DEFINITELY increased his punch resistance. For instance, who would you say hits harder between Vera, Joel Julio, Angulo or Ishida?
> 
> ...


agree about the training having an overall effect, including punch resistance, on kirkland performance.

its the defense of james thats his main problem as his punch resistance is questionable at best.

i think kirkland should focus more on defense and pick his spots more as opposed to go full on ballistic. it looks to me that when he gets caught its always when he trying to dish out punishment which for him is 24/7


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kirkland is probably too chinny to beat Canelo. If he can take Canelos counter punches he has a good chance to beat Canelo but I just dont think he can.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reidy said:


> Good points, some of that 'training' Wolfe put him through was borderline torture, had to make a difference to his punch resistance.


Cuban teams should hire Wolfe if she can improve punch resistance.

I honestly don't think she makes a big of a difference as people think. She gets Kirkland in tip top shape, these guys have done the same.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Although Wolfe didn't help Kirkland dodge punches, she DEFINITELY increased his punch resistance. For instance, who would you say hits harder between Vera, Joel Julio, Angulo or Ishida?
> 
> ...


I disagree with the punch resistance.
1) Ishida was at 160 instead of 154.
2) Kirkland wasn't on weight properly for that fight. (he had to crash weight loss and even then couldn't do it so they moved the fight to 160.

Just my opinion.

Also I think Kirkland is still mad about Anne giving him those ephedrine caplets during the fight.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Kirkland is going to Knock Out Canelo, you heard it here first :bbb


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to go with Canelo by TKO, I think this is a favorable style for Canelo to look good against.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Canelo KO before round 6


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I have to go with Canelo by TKO, I think this is a favorable style for Canelo to look good against.


Good pick bro.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Brauer said:


> Canelo KO before round 6


Another excellent prediction.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

154.5

imo, they both looked good at the weight. 

the betting line has moved sharply against kirkland the last 48 hours with what looks like very thin liquidity


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> 154.5
> 
> imo, they both looked good at the weight.
> 
> the betting line has moved sharply against kirkland the last 48 hours with what looks like very thin liquidity


I don't pay too much attention to the shift in betting lines.... Mandingo Warrior is coming


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I don't pay too much attention to the shift in betting lines.... Mandingo Warrior is coming


Sometimes they do mess up like Jr fonfora.... So might be the time to put up some money on Kirkland if you feel the upset is guaranteed or highly likely..


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> agree about the training having an overall effect, including punch resistance, on kirkland performance.
> 
> its the defense of james thats his main problem as his punch resistance is questionable at best.
> 
> i think kirkland should focus more on defense and pick his spots more as *opposed to go full on ballistic. it looks to me that when he gets caught its always when he trying to dish out punishment which for him is 24/7*


But that's what makes James Kirkland, James Kirkland. That's what got him to this point. I think if he changes his style, he gets KO'd faster. That's like when Lamont Peterson tries to box. It's just not him.

Kirkland is a live by the sword, die by the sword fighter


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> Sometimes they do mess up like Jr fonfora.... So might be the time to put up some money on Kirkland if you feel the upset is guaranteed or highly likely..


What's the betting line again?

It's tough to put $$ down on when I don't know anything about this new team he has. I know what he's capable of doing, but not sure who will show up tomorrow night.

My head = Canelo
Gut = Kirkland

Prediction = Kirkland


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What's the betting line again?
> 
> It's tough to put $$ down on when I don't know anything about this new team he has. I know what he's capable of doing, but not sure who will show up tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


line movements in boxing, especially late, tell a lot about who is going to win the fight. very little money has changed hands in the exchanges(person to person betting) so the line movements at the books might be parlay-related which is less meaningful that straight action. it is generally unwise to bet when a line moves against you(like it has with kirkland with a 25 percent change) as the inside money could be telling you that there is an injury, illness, bad cut(weight), etc.

imo, this is a perfect fight to live bet which gives you the opportunity to see what kirkland shows up before you make your play on him. if he gets out of the first two or three rounds and looks good then play. you will lose some juice as the line will adjust to reflect it but you will eliminate a lot of risk


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> line movements in boxing, especially late, tell a lot about who is going to win the fight. very little money has changed hands in the exchanges(person to person betting) so the line movements at the books might be parlay-related which is less meaningful that straight action. it is generally unwise to bet when a line moves against you(like it has with kirkland with a 25 percent change) as the inside money could be telling you that there is an injury, illness, bad cut(weight), etc.
> 
> imo, this is a perfect fight to live bet which gives you the opportunity to see what kirkland shows up before you make your play on him. if he gets out of the first two or three rounds and looks good then play. you will lose some juice as the line will adjust to reflect it but you will eliminate a lot of risk


Didn't the lines change close to the May-Pac (in favor of Pac) opening bell when in reality Pac was the one that was actually injured?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Didn't the lines change close to the May-Pac (in favor of Pac) opening bell when in reality Pac was the one that was actually injured?


the paq line started as high as +275 on a three way and got down as low as +165 a week before the fight. the line then moved back up to about +190 or so a a day before the fight and never really moved

i thought more money would come in of floyd right two or three hours before the fight but it never came

the canelo line had floyd as a -250 at the open which never moved and the last three to four hours before the fight it got as high as -300 to 315.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the paq line started as high as +275 on a three way and got down as low as +165 a week before the fight. the line then moved back up to about +190 or so a a day before the fight and never really moved
> 
> i thought more money would come in of floyd right two or three hours before the fight but it never came
> 
> the canelo line had floyd as a -250 at the open which never moved and the last three to four hours before the fight it got as high as -300 to 315.


Oh ok... We'll see. Maybe I am missing something


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Kirkland is just going to get countered all night long and will get knocked out. Pretty surprised this isn't considered consensus.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

:happy:happyAlmost game time


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo gets a tough fight where he sees the ropes during the middle half of the fight. He most likely wins a hard fought decision on the cards. Unless, he gets to Kirkland's chin while he's cold. Once Kirkland starts going, it's hard to get him to stop, though. Not even Tapia was able to get Kirkland off him. 

Canelo's punch is a bit overrated. He's not a devastating puncher, but he has respectable power. If anything keeps Kirkland off him, it'll be his head movement, not his punching power.

I'm so tempted to say Kirkland wins a hard fought UD, but no way he wins on the cards. I'd like to see Kirkland do what I predicted Angulo would've done. I'm dying to see that. Canelo gets pushed back by guys who have no business doing so, and I can't wait to see a pressure fighter finally push Canelo to the ropes and wail on him.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

any idea what time the ringwalk will be??? thanks


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> any idea what time the ringwalk will be??? thanks


Prob around 10 est if not a little later

The May-Pac fight and May post fight interview is on first.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Prob around 10 est if not a little later
> 
> The May-Pac fight and May post fight interview is on first.


nice one mate...


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

The closer this fight gets, the more I think Canelo wins a decision. 

I've been wrong already Tni though having said I though Figueroa stops burns.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

When's Taishan Dong?
Wonder if he has improved.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

dyna said:


> When's Taishan Dong?
> Wonder if he has improved.


How can the biggest, hardest Dong the world has ever seen improve?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

This shit is about to go down


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This shit is about to go down


Canelo may just get sparked out, when Kirkland is motivated ain't nothing stopping him.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol I see Kirkland is working on his head movement

If he tries any tactic other than winning by Brute force, he's in serious trouble


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> Canelo may just get sparked out, when Kirkland is motivated ain't nothing stopping him.


I don't about this team Kirkland has... We might just see a Kirkland no one knows show up tonight.

If Canelo's going to do it, he should just hop right on him from the opening bell. Kirk hasn't fought in like a year and a half


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can someone link me to the Canelo-Kirkland poll?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doc said:


> Canelo may just get sparked out, *when Kirkland is motivated ain't nothing stopping him.*


:rofl


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I don't about this team Kirkland has... We might just see a Kirkland no one knows show up tonight.
> 
> If Canelo's going to do it, he should just hop right on him from the opening bell. Kirk hasn't fought in like a year and a half


Kirkland didn't fight for a much longer period prior to tapia and that had no affect on him.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo by stoppage in the last third of the fight between rounds 9-12.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> Kirkland didn't fight for a much longer period prior to tapia and that had no affect on him.


That's true


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

where tf is the rbr


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish Canelo stayed on Showtime. :-(

I don't have HBO.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

gumbo2176 said:


> Canelo by stoppage in the last third of the fight between rounds 9-12.


If it goes that late it wil only be Canelo getting stopped, Canelo gasses Kirkland doesnt


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Kirkland might not make it out of the 3rd round. Shit, this might be Rios-Alvarado III all over again.
> 
> Kirkland officially dropped Anne Wolfe and is heading into the biggest fight of his life with a team of NBA strength and conditioning coach's and God knows who else. He deserves everything that's getting ready to come to him for being the biggest fucking dumbass in the HISTORY of boxing. This retarded motherfucker made me support him as a fan and hype his name this long to get to the biggest stage of his career and blow it for the 3rd time. stupid stupid stupid...
> 
> ...


See bold

I said it two months ago....

Even then, I went with my gut and not my head.

Hats off to Canelo... Salute


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Easy prediction


----------

